# Wheelbarrow full of Redfish and Speckled Trout



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

Took a couple the other guides on a fun trip and as it turned out, we tore em up in only a couple of hours.

We threw back all of the Bull Reds and Black Drums and still needed the wheelbarrow to unload.


----------

